# Speed-oh-byke...



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2011)

These are so rare......but they keep popping up, not all original, but worth a l@@k see anyway...starts at 399?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2012)

Humpty Bumpty.... 220921979990


----------



## okozzy (Jan 4, 2012)

*link?*

a link would help?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2012)

okozzy said:


> a link would help?




sorry, could a sworn I put the # in there....


----------



## farm420 (Sep 5, 2013)

*speed o byke*



ForgottenMCs said:


> Here is my promo flyer on the Speed-O-Byke. If it comes out to small to read please find me on facebook at ForgottenMCs Research and look in my photos for the folder that says Speed-O-Byke. There you will find my full size promo flyer and many photos of Speed-O-Bykes. Six of the photos are of Speed-O-Bykes I own. Also all my contact info is there so feel free to contact me.
> View attachment 48089[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, I have my father in laws speed o byke he won as a kid. He is 89 now and would like me or someone to restore it by his birthday for the grand kids. I don't have a face book account to get your information so wanted to see if I can get a number or email address to contact you with. I see you have some brochures and other info. I'd like to get copies somehow to see exactly what is missing on the bike. It is now blue but used to be red when he won it in a contest. He literally rode the wheels off of it with a paper route and just riding with friends so according to him the original balloon tires, he said he used to repair with a rubber band and a match are long gone. It has hard rubber wheels on it and rims that do not match. Looks to be missing the chain guard and kick stand in the back but not sure what else. It does have a good badge on the frame. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Jeff


----------



## kccomet (Sep 5, 2013)

if he had a paper route riding a speed o byke i hope it was just a few houses close together


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2013)

farm420 said:


> ForgottenMCs said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my promo flyer on the Speed-O-Byke. If it comes out to small to read please find me on facebook at ForgottenMCs Research and look in my photos for the folder that says Speed-O-Byke. There you will find my full size promo flyer and many photos of Speed-O-Bykes. Six of the photos are of Speed-O-Bykes I own. Also all my contact info is there so feel free to contact me.
> ...


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, where did he carry the papers?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2013)

ZOOK said:


> Wow, where did he carry the papers?




I wouldn't pay 20 bux fer that... 1200?... Wow


----------



## sqrly (Nov 6, 2013)

This is cool.  A Speed-O-Byke for FREE!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAKUvKFY2o


----------



## morton (Nov 7, 2013)

*Looks like he's riding on the roof of a tall building......*



sqrly said:


> This is cool.  A Speed-O-Byke for FREE!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAKUvKFY2o




.....but I guess he had good brakes!


----------

